# MTB: Tyler Mill (Wallingford, CT) RAW: 9/22



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

This weekend is looking like a long shot to get out and get in a decent ride and I just have to hit up at least that upper small drop again at Tyler Mill. I'd be content with the same loop we rode today (8 miles). I think powhunter still has Mondays off. I'm thinking a 4 pm start time again. Any suckers out there?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

possible....


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> possible....



Only 3 letters away from "probable".


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a definite, i am taking my ass up to bed.  i'm shot.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> here is a definite, i am taking my ass up to bed.  i'm shot.



He he he. Sweet dreams.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Any suckers out there?



 If i can get my bike back from the shop early I'd be interested.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2008)

just spoke with the LBS, there going to shoot for having my bike ready to go early Monday afternoon. if they come through then I'll be in for this ride.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> just spoke with the LBS, there going to shoot for having my bike ready to go early Monday afternoon. if they come through then I'll be in for this ride.



Nice! Still hoping to pull this off. Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2008)

the wife didn't give me the evil eye when i mentioned this.  i would like to get some ridin in.  i have a tues. lunch ride planned with some guys at work.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

Feeling kinda crappy today, but I'm gonna try to make this ride. I may bail if I don't have any partners in crime. Who's in?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm pretty sure i can make this.  if you bail i would ride waldo.  win win for me.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm pretty sure i can make this.  if you bail i would ride waldo.  win win for me.  ;-)



Cool. I'm planning on it right now. I'll confirm for sure tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm planning on riding also. i loaded your track from TM on my GPS (just for fun and learning). I'm calling LBS in the AM to confirm they'll have my bike ready.  they said they'd try for 1, if they are running late I'll change my schedule and get the bike later and then drive directly to TM instead of grabbing it earlier.

i'll post if things go sour and i end up bikeless.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I cold make it, was a fun place to ride but after being off last week I am sure I will be buried tomorrow at work.

I am thinking of maybe going later in the week stating around 4:30 at the bridge and just doing the ST up there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

ugh.  i just got roped into some family stuff.  not even direct family, helping my wife's cousin unload a moving truck tonight.  i'm going to hit waldo at 4 and then go help them out.  sorry greg and gary.

i was looking forward to an 8 mile add kicking tonight.  seriously.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ugh.  i just got roped into some family stuff.  not even direct family, helping my wife's cousin unload a moving truck tonight.  i'm going to hit waldo at 4 and then go help them out.  sorry greg and gary.
> 
> i was looking forward to an 8 mile add kicking tonight.  seriously.



boo..

i have everything in my car, except for my bike. i'm calling LBS around 11 to confirm it will be ready.   they promised it for 1:00 but looking at goole map, as long as it is ready by 3:00 i can make it to TM by 4.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> boo..
> 
> i have everything in my car, except for my bike. i'm calling LBS around 11 to confirm it will be ready.   they promised it for 1:00 but looking at goole map, as long as it is ready by 3:00 i can make it to TM by 4.



when i rode in wallingford last week i left my house in southbury at 3 pm and made it to TM by 3:50 or so.  i even made a quick stop at the lbs to buy socks.  you should be fine.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Bummer Chris. I'm in. So, roll call:

Greg
gmcunni (pending MTB acquisition)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

Looking good, just got off the phone, bike should be ready @ 1.  i'll grab it during lunch and then leave from office to get to TM.

is this the right place to park?
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=11


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm back in.  pumped.  time to start chugging water.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> is this the right place to park?
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=11



This detail is under negotiations as we speak. Two options:


Park at the VVMP and do the ride from last week.
Park at the bridge and do a shorter ride from there. Perhaps some more exploratory and sessioning which could include some video since I have the video camera with me.
The ride in from the soccer fields is fun, but the really good stuff doesn't start until the bridge. Thoughts?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> This detail is under negotiations as we speak. Two options:
> 
> 
> Park at the VVMP and do the ride from last week.
> ...



i agree.  the climb across the field is ehh.  the climb after that looks fun but is it worth the added distance?  i like the bridge option.  def. fun back there.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

exploring and sessioning sounds good.  so is it this place then?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=60


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> exploring and sessioning sounds good.  so is it this place then?
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=60



That's it! And we can try some variation of this:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=34

See you guys there at 4 pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's it! And we can try some variation of this:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=34
> 
> See you guys there at 4 pm.



sounds good.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

were you guys able to find directions with google maps?  when i try to it says We could not calculate directions between my address and these coordinates...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2008)

do you just pass where we parked last time, make a right on northford and then a right on tyler mill rd.?  i guess you can also go east center st to tamarac to tamarac swamp to TM rd.....


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> do you just pass where we parked last time and then make a right on tyler mill rd.?



That's my plan.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2008)

just got back from picking up bike. loaded cross street of tyler mill and maltby lane into my car gps.  i should be there at 4.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/36637-tyler-mill-raw-9-22-a.html


----------

